# Salt Fork Lake to be lowerd as much as 5 ft



## Paul Anderson

First my favorite lake (Leesville) gets lowered drastically for three years in a row, now my second favorite lake is in trouble. Pretty soon they're gonna kick my dog when I ain't looking. I'm sure it must be necessary, I'm just sad to see it. Leesville used to have weed beds from one end to the other. Now you can't find a weed bed to cast to on Leesville. This ain't gonna be good for the mid-term fishing at Salt Fork. Anyway, here's the text that was sent to me.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

June 16, 2005

SALT FORK LAKE IN GUERNSEY COUNTY UNDERGOING DRAWDOWN


Lowered water levels could impact beach use, boating and fishing this summer

CAMBRIDGE, OH  Water levels in Salt Fork Lake, centerpiece of Ohios largest state park, will be lowered as much as 5 feet over the next month as state officials investigate the severity of seepage that threatens stability of the lakes quarter-mile-long earthen dam. The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) advises that as water levels fall, visitors will find it increasingly difficult to boat, fish or swim at the popular Guernsey County lake.

The decision to draw down Salt Fork Lake was not made lightly, said Ohio State Parks Chief Dan West. We realize it will significantly impact recreation at the park later this summer, but concerns for the safety of our neighbors in Guernsey, Muskingum and Coshocton counties outweigh the economic and recreational issues involved.

Dam safety engineers working as consultants for ODNR, as well as the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, recommended the drawdown, after a series of boils or watery soft spots developed around the dams outflow channel last weekend.

These boils might be routine seepage, or they might be a sign the dam is being undermined, said Mark Ogden, head of the ODNR Dam Safety Section. In any case, we are dropping the water level primarily to relieve pressure on the structure as a cautionary measure. We are also monitoring the dam around the clock for additional irregularities.

It could take a month, or as long as three months, to lower the lake, Ogden said. Much depends on the amount of natural rainfall the area receives during that time and the quality of the data we collect.

ODNR engineers and park staff have been monitoring the dam closely since February 14, after noticing a boil in the downstream toe. A multi-layered gravel filter berm was successfully laid over that boil in March to reinforce the structure. At the same time, monitoring devices (piezometers) were installed in the dams toe to ascertain and measure any structural problems and formulate a long-term solution.

Additional piezometers will be installed around the outflow channel and in the dams left abutment in the next two weeks in order to collect additional data. During that period, all the dams release valves will be opened and closed for varying lengths of time.

As the lake is drawn down, it will become increasingly more difficult to use the parks two beaches, six boat launch ramps and nearly 500 docks. As a result, yearly dock lease-holders are being encouraged to pull their boats from the lake over the next couple weeks. The parks 18-hole golf course, resort lodge, 54 family cottages and 212-site campground will continue to operate normally. All hiking and bridle trails will remain open.

Anyone planning to visit the lake in coming weeks is urged to call 1-800-WILDLIFE for the most up-to-date information on facilities and their accessibility.

While the water levels are low in Salt Fork Lake, ODNR recommends that boaters and anglers visit nearby recreation sites such as Dillon State Park in Muskingum County, Wolf Run State Park in Noble County and the various lakes of the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District. 

The 17,229-acre Salt Fork State Park records about 1.8 million visitors annually. Salt Fork Lake, with nearly 3,000 acres, is open to boats of unlimited horsepower and provides ample fishing opportunities for anglers pursuing largemouth bass, crappies, bluegill, walleye and muskie.

-30-

For Additional Information Contact:

Jane Beathard, ODNR Media Relations
(614) 265-6860

-or-

Mark Ogden, ODNR Dam Safety Program
(614) 265-6731

-or-

Hal Harper, Salt Fork State Park
(740) 439-3521


----------



## rockbass

I know when I was there 2 sundays ago, I could not believe how low it was.......then was there this past sunday again, and it was even lower than the week before. Really sucks. not because I want to cruise around on my jet ski, but because I am sure this will not make for the best fishing scenario. Like you said, Leesville is not like it was, so I am sure this will also affect Salt Fork.


----------



## Deltafisher

This is very bad news for sure and the news could get worse. I dont know what i will do if i cant fish it cuz it is my favorite lake.

On a side note,i was out there this afternoon crappie fishing and was reeling in a small crappie and about a 40" muskie come up out of the water after the crappie within 4 feet of the boat.WOW blew me away and i am not sheetin ya!!!


Oh,the crappie we were catching were on the small side,didnt keep any.

Wish this fine lake luck everyone ,cuz it dont look good  



Dave


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

I just heard from someone in the very good know......that they are evacuating ppl from their homes below the dam at salt fork. 10 holmes since 9 oclock this morning. this is not good at all. hopefully this doesnt happen but it looks like it will. millions of dollars in fish lost. rec time on the lake gone. hopefully something else can happen. 

GABO


----------



## Deltafisher

got_a_buzz_on said:


> I just heard from someone in the very good know......that they are evacuating ppl from their homes below the dam at salt fork. 10 holmes since 9 oclock this morning. this is not good at all. hopefully this doesnt happen but it looks like it will. millions of dollars in fish lost. rec time on the lake gone. hopefully something else can happen.
> 
> GABO


Yep Gabo your right.I heard about this yesterday afternoon but didnt want to say to much thinking it may be just rumors.I also heard they may come close to even draining the lake.Im hoping this was just bad info. cuz the lake will never be the same,at least in my life time.




Dave




Dave


----------



## Hoss5355

I've been hearing the same things. Keep in mind that Salt Fork isn't really that old. I believe it was built in the early 1970's if I'm not mistaken. I think I have that info at home on a map that a bought. So the lake has matured a lot over the past 30 years or so. With that being said, if they do fix it, there is a possibility that it could be back to how it is now in another 30 years, worst case scenario.

Kevin


----------



## TritonBill

I think we have a club tournament there in August so as long as it's raised back up by then...  

This sounds like bad news but atleast they are taking steps to avoid a bigger disaster.


----------



## shysterorange

If the dam is a problem.....it wont be back up by August.... I would almost bet on that...


----------



## Hatchetman

Your right Hoss5355, the lake opened in about 71 for fishing but you couldn't keep any. The 2nd year you could and the slaughter was on. Salt Fork had some of the nicest bass for average size anywhere in the state. The lake was full of bull frogs and they were wiped out the 2nd year it was open and the bass fishing went south by the 5th or 6th year, the bass were just slaughtered. Almost no one practiced catch and release plus the state dropped the lake during the spawn one of those early years and it never recovered. Maybe if they do drain it down, with the regs we have now and the conservation that most people practice, the lake could end up as good as it was back then. Only time will tell....Pete....aka Hatchetman


----------



## Minor

this is all very depressing news for me . . . .. i just put a camper at salt fork this year and fish it primarily . . . . .. will try to keep ya'll posted of what i see. . . . i spend most sundays and mondays down there and am only about a mile from the dam . . . . . . .


----------



## downtown

dang I thought it was low 2 weeks ago sure hope they get the problem resolved


----------



## DJA

Was wondering if anyone had gone to SF over the weekend, and what ramp did you put in and if you had any problems. I was down last Tues. put in at the Campground ramp and from my boat ,in the water, to the top of the cement pier it was at least a 3 ft. rise! The officals are saying the lake water level at that time was normal, If that is so, I can't believe they would pour that cement pier, that high out of the water.


----------



## Dirty Harry

I've noticed the same thing with the ramp at Kimbolton. I find it very hard to believe the water is only down one foot from normal. Something sure smells fishy and it's not the fish.


----------



## M.Magis

Believe what you want, but until now the water was only 1' low. All it took was a trip-down to the spillway to see that.


----------



## Minor

Was down to the lake on 6/19 - 6/20 . . . plans are for the 5 ft draw down . . . and yes up until about a week ago the lake was only about a foot below normal pool . . . bad news is that most ramps will be unusable by the 4th of july according to most down there. . .  . . . i normally put in at morning glory ramp and it was down to less than 5 feet at the ramp . . .and they called all owners of docked boats at sugar tree and told them to get their boats out with the thought that there will be little or no water at that ramp within the week . . . . . from talking to some veterans and locals of salt fork . . . the only place that will be accessible to put in, in the near future will be the ramp near the cabins. . . . plan on going down this weekend and assessing the damage. . . . I am by no means an expert . . . but is not looking good for the ramps that i normally use if they do lower it 5 ft. . . . . . those of you who think that the water was a lot lower than a foot, need to take in to consideration that last year the water was unusually high all year. . . . . . . stinks that we are gonna have both extremes with in a two year period . . . but that is life. .;(


----------



## Cat Mazter

If I were you Id be upset too, But at the same time its going to do the Lake some good. 

Example- Here @ Lake Logan the Weed's are so Bad they brought in a Cutter that went down 20 feet & Cut all the Weeds down. They just cut them & left them go in the water. So this year the Weed's are way worse all over the lake, They spead the spore's around even worse. The North end of the Lake Logan is almost unfishable because of how thick the Weed's are. Im tired of it too. Almost 100 Acres or more is not fishable, You cant not take any Rental Boats near that end of the lake either. The water goes from 2-3 feet to 6-7 feet in the opening of the Shallows. 

#1. Drain Lake Logan 5-6 Feet to kill off the Weeds in the North end & around the shore lines.

#2 Improve the Boat docks While the water's are down.

#3. Walk the Lake while its down & pick up the Lures on the shorline, Probley 100's of them.

#4. Let the Lake Fill back up.

Now if they would just do this Once every 10 years the Weeds would stay at a Limit & make the Lake more Fishable. Yes I would be upset since I lived on top of the Lake & Fish it every week. But I would be OK with it since it would Improve the fishing in the Long run. I know it would mess with the fish's breeding & everything. But it would be nice to fish all of the lake instead of just 2/3 of the lake. 

I just dont understand why they let these lake's get so Bad as far as the Dam's, Weeds & Boat Dock's. I dont want to hear about the Parks Tax that would of put more money in the fund. Hell they just found how many Millions in the rainy day fund in Ohio, Did 1 penny go to the Parks system, NO ! Get Taft out & I bet we see a big improvement. I cant wait until his term is up, I sure hope he doesnt have hopes of running for any other Office position. Ill vote against him everytime. They could of gave the Parks some of that Money they had extra. 

We Hunter's & Fisherman put alot of Money into the State & stores by buying all of our stuff in State. We funnel alot more money thru the state than any other outdoors groups. Why shouldnt they take care of us, Our lake's & the land around the Lakes ? 

Ok - Im done ranting for now

Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter

Cat Mazter, why dont they put in crass carp to eat the weeds at logan??????


----------



## Cat Mazter

Ill find out why they dont, But the Problem is Much to big for just Carp. Something needs to be done to help save our Lake from becoming a Weed Bed altogether.
Cat Mazter


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

i just got back in the country and found out that they are keeping some ppl from the NG on stand by incase of anything that might or might not happen down there. no one is allowed to take a boat out of the water is what i have been told. so if your boat was docked there and you didnt get it out it is stuck. water has been dropped even more from what i am told. havent been over there yet.

Hoss have you seen it. i figure you might have driven by the lake. too bad just when the fishing was really starting to pick up in the lake (not meaning this time of year) but as a total fishery. hopefully something comes abnout with this and they can fix the problem. the dam is only 30 feet deep and holds back all that water. so you tell me if they drop it down to 15 or lower how much water will be gone. its sickening.

GABO


----------



## Hoss5355

Have been out of town on and off the past couple weeks. I'm going to head up this week sometime after the mowing and other work is done at the house. I'll take some pics and post them when I get back. 

Kevin


----------



## Paul Anderson

GABO... don't take this the wrong way man. I spoke with the park management and you have been given incorrect information. 

The dam is 61 feet tall, not 30. There is a large area near the dam where the water depth is normally about 30 ft, and mabey that is what you meant? 

The boat ramps are currently open to the public and will remain so until further notice. 

The current drawdown is scheduled to stop at 795 ft above sea level. The normal pool is 800 ft above sea level. They are dropping it 5 feet not 15 feet. 

The musky fishing was good this past weekend.  
Hope to see you on the water with a tight line...
Here is the current ramp status..

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/parks/saltfork/chart.htm


----------



## M.Magis

Paul is right, I don't know where all these "new details" are coming from. Where on earth did you hear they were dropping it 15'?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

you call the park all you want i happen to have a little better source than that and im not going to reveal it. just wait. then you can tell me im wrong later on. ill be more than willing to accept that fact, but im just giving a forwarning from what i have been told. 

GABO


----------



## rockbass

Thanks for the heads up GABO


----------



## M.Magis

> no one is allowed to take a boat out of the water is what i have been told. so if your boat was docked there and you didnt get it out it is stuck. water has been dropped even more from what i am told


If your contact told you this, I'd question what he knows. It's just not true.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

well then you have launched your boat there. where at and when. cause i know the eyes are gonna be hungry.

GABO


----------



## M.Magis

It depends on the boat. I can launch mine in very shallow water. The link Paul posted shows the depth at each ramp, last updated yesterday. By the time they're done dropping the water, the campground and cabin ramps will be the only choices for bigger boats.


----------



## Deltafisher

We have been launching at the small dock past Bakers ammo and bait.Cant ever remember the name of that ramp BUT it is getting tougher every day.Also if you do launch there,head straight out!!dont turn too early :C And two days ago we were hearing people say they had run aground in some areas  Anyway,we have decided not to put the boat in at saltfork till the water has come back up(sigh)  



Be careful guys, 



Dave


----------



## oufisherman

I finally saw some pictures of the lake and can't believe how different it looks. I grew up about a mile from a shallow end of the lake where a creek flowed into it. Launching boats will definately be a challange. Now is the time to have a small johnboat that you can carry to the edge of the water with a buddy and launch. I hope that they get this straightened out soon because it could have a significant economic impact. Cambridge makes money through people coming to the park and staying at the lodge. Any bait shops will see a loss in business if fisherman decide to go other places. We'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## JCS

ok guys here it is. they are lowering it atleast 10 feet right now maybe more later. the army corp of engineers and odnr decided to only tell the public 5'. this is reliable info. trust me!  

JCS


----------



## Minor

My personal update . . . was out on salt fork on 6/27 . . . i put in at the ramp down from bakers bait and ammo as well . . . . on any of the maps you get it will be listed as the north salem ramp . . . drove down to morning glory ramp and you can forget puttting in there. . . i echo what one other said about when you put in at the north salem ramp back straight out and don't turn too quickly . . . very skinny water there and if they lower it much more i won't be putting in there again . . .but did sucessfully put in there. . . they have all of the ramps marked where the ramps ends and how deep it is on a white pvc post . . . did run by the ramp at the cabins and still seemed good to go there for awhile . . . also talked to a few that said the ramp at the old salt fork marina was still in good shape as well . . . am planning on heading down again on friday . . . according to my gps lake level was about 5 feet down on monday . . . but unfortunately has too big of margin of error to be sure . . . i am planning on using the lake as long as i can launch and will just use some good ole common sense . . . .


----------



## rockbass

I trust ya on this one JCS  I knew they were holding back what they were telling the public.....That is a no brainer. I am going to have to get down there to check out the lake when the water is down


----------



## Hoss5355

Went to the lake last night....The following are some pics that I took....

Main Marina Pics


----------



## Hoss5355

Sugar Tree Marina


----------



## Hoss5355

From Ranger Station


----------



## Hoss5355

Covered bridge area


----------



## LiquidTension

i wish the whole lake looked like those last two pics. as in trees sticking outta the water everywhere, not water level. wow, quite a change from last springs flooding.

going by that link to that chart, you would think now might be a good chance to extend Morning Glory ramp base and place some fishing structure around


----------



## oufisherman

Those pics are amazing. I'll be heading to parents this weekend and be able to see it first hand, which will be something. I do see one advantage to this lowering of water levels, which would be structure identification. Making a lake map of all cover that is normally under water would be easy. Then when everything is repaired and lake levels back up, you'll know where to hit some unknown cover.


----------



## Irishjim

I was turkey hunting and crappie fishing in April and the lake was already low. I went this Saturday just to check and I estimate the lake is between 7-8 lower than late April. I stood on the floating dock at Morning Glory and the top of the concrete portion of the dock was two foot over my head. In the spring the floaters were close to level. 

The Morning Glory ramp is basically unusable. The ramps at the old marina at the south end of the lake are still usable.

I was seeing depths on my finder than makes me think the skiers are really taking chances. In the middle of the south ski zone there is a rock or hump that I sonared that was less than two feet under the water. There are some rocks showing in the north part of the lake that were always in 7-10' of water in the past. Someones going to wreck their boat or be seriously injured unless the park gets some bouys in to mark the low water areas. 

I spent most of my time in the afternoon marking up a lake map with structure that is showing that I've never seen before.


----------



## M.Magis

> I was turkey hunting and crappie fishing in April and the lake was already low. I went this Saturday just to check and I estimate the lake is between 7-8 lower than late April.


The water was at normal pool in April and it's not even close to being 7-8' low. Seeing an extra 7-8' of shoreline does not make the water 7-8' low.


----------



## Hoss5355

M.Magis is right,

If you look at the pics of the covered bridge area, most of those trees sticking up are either right at the top of the water at normal pull, or just a shade underneath. I would think that it is about 4 foot right now or a little less. It looks like it is more than that, but in reality, it isn't. I figure that it will look a lot different when they lose that next foot or two. If it stays at dry as it has been, they can stop letting water out, and we will lose another foot or two just with the hot weather and no rain. I think they will only draw it down to where they say they will, but that doesn't mean that it will get lower due to it being dry....

Kevin


----------



## JCS

ok guys ill give some more info. actually the dam has been leaking since 1985 but not serious enough to need fixing. once again odnr tells the public 2000 was the first they noticed it. here is what the plan is right now. as soon as they get it lower the minimum 5' (probably more like 10). they will assess the damage. if it looks as if the dam needs rebuilt, they will place a temporary dam(forget what they called it) in front of the current one. then they will pump the water out between the two and start work on rebuilding the dam. this is the real deal as of last week. and yes it is only down somewhere around 4' right now.

JCS


----------



## rockbass

Keep us updated with the real stuff JCS.....better than the crap they say publicly!


----------



## Lewis

Can I ask a question?
What possible reason would the Corps of Engineers,or whatever agency is repairing the dam have to lie about how much they are going to lower the lake?
Secondly,how would they benefit from providing false information to the public?
I just dont get it. 
This is not a conspiracy. 
The dam is leaking.
The leaking dam is a danger to those downstream.
If they have to lower it 10 feet to avoid a tragedy,then they have to.


----------



## M.Magis

Thank goodness I'm not the only one who fails to find ANY reason why they would lie about it. If someone were to talk to someone who actually knows something, I bet they'd tell you they really don't know yet what will need done. Until they know exactly where the water is coming from, everything written here is just rumors.


----------



## bkr43050

M.Magis said:


> Until they know exactly where the water is coming from, everything written here is just rumors.


 I think you guys are part of the conspiracy.

I also agree that I fail to see any reason why the Corps of Engineers would lie to the people about the situation.


----------



## misfit

10-4 on that


> everything written here is just rumors.


 i just talked to a guy last night,who added his own story  
they are having people remove their bots,giving refunds for yearl dock fees,etc,etc.   
i don't trust second hand info,and pay less attention when i hear 30 different versions


----------



## M.Magis

Who wants to bet that divers find a catfish the size of a Volkswagen at the dam.


----------



## misfit

LOL. i think i'll go over and camp out closeby,just in case


----------



## Hoss5355

I agree with most of everything you guys are saying. I can't think that they would lie about it either, other than not wanting to 1) lose people heading to the lake over this big weekend/rest of the summer due to losing income in the park. 2) not wanting people to panic about what is going to happen at the lake, because like M.Magis said, I believe that they really don't know what they have yet, but they are taking the correct precautions. Honestly, if they knew what was wrong, they would fix it. I dont think they are telling lies though.

I will say this...there are no boats at Sugar Tree Marina other than the marina's rental boats. Why are they still in there? I would say they will keep their pontoons and aluminum boats in until they can't anymore, hoping to make money still. Their ski boats are all out, as well as the salt fork queen, and a few of the pontoon boats. 

Most of the larger boats at the main marina are gone. There are still quite a few boats there. More than I expected from reading these posts. After seeing for myself, I would say that most will try to keep the boats in until there is an official word saying get your boats out of the lake. 

Either way, It's still pretty amazing seeing the lake like this. It's been interesting seeing the shores that you have fished for ages, always wondering what you got snagged on, things like that. 

Kevin


----------



## JCS

you guys got it. it is all about making a few extra dollars why they can. parks and recreations budget is bad, and they really do not think the dam is going to go. if they thought it was going to go they would not allow anyone on it. all i know is my info came from a private meeting with the U.S. army corps of engineers, ondr, guernsey county EMA, and other local authorities. they ar not lying just telling half the story.  

JCS


----------



## ostbucks98

> Either way, It's still pretty amazing seeing the lake like this. It's been interesting seeing the shores that you have fished for ages, always wondering what you got snagged on, things like that.


Sounds like an excellent oppurtunity to organize a cleanup.


----------



## Hatchetman

Finally a voice of reason. Why would the DNR tell us "crap" about how low they are going to pull Salt Fork?? It makes absolutely no sense for them to lie. I was told by one of the gentleman that wear the green uniforms that the plan is to pull it 5 feet and see if that work's. If it doesn't then they'll go further down, however far is necessary. The last thing they want is to give out false info and have something bad happen and it bites em in the butt. Let's just hope they can get it repaired without taking it to far down, although it would make for some interesting ice fishing, don't you think?....Pete...AKA Hatchetman


----------



## Deltafisher

Some of you guys crack me up.You sound like you are P.R guys for the ODNR. If your not,you should be.LMAO



Dave


----------



## M.Magis

See it how you want to. To me it seems like good old common sense, which seems to be lacking with many of you.


----------



## katfish

> Some of you guys crack me up.You sound like you are P.R guys for the ODNR


I can't see how dealing with the few facts is so difficult.
If you think I pull numbers out of thin air then perhaps you don't understand that I can usually give you accurte pool information on Ohio Rivers and lakes to within .2 inches.

I do not tell you a lake looks low---I tell you the exact pool level and let you do the math  

This is not some conspiracy. I heard from a good source usually = Bull$hit.
Any sentence that starts you ain't gonna believe this---I usually don't.

I understand that watching Salt Fork can be frustrating but I fail to see how speculating or uniformed responses can possibly help.

If you merely want training for prevaracation you can always go to Blacks Camp at Santee Cooper any morning and hear some of the Worlds best liars.
I think there may be signs stating that amatuer liars may enter at their own risk.


----------



## Deltafisher

Im not talking about the depth of the lake mr katfish.If you look at the press release it says the lake will be lowered AS MUCH AS 5 FEET.they didnt say if we find more problems we will go lower."common sense" tells me they didnt want to tell the whole story  

I think we all only hope that this gets taking care of and everything turns out OK.SO for now im done talking about it :C 



Dave


----------



## M.Magis

> they didnt say if we find more problems we will go lower."common sense" tells me they didnt want to tell the whole story


It really seems some of you just aren't happy unless you think your being lied to. How could they possibly know what their next step is if they don't know what they're going to find? There could be dozens of possible scenarios, with dropping it lower being only one of them. The fact remains that there's no reason for them to make any of this up, NONE. If you want to believe all the conspiracy theories that's fine. But, don't come to a public forum and state these theories and BS "inside information  " where somebody may mistakenly think you know what your talking about.


----------



## tcba1987

why is it whenever anyone makes a post on here that certain individuals ALWAYS attack people??? oh yeah you can do that IF you are one of THE IN CROWD !!!


----------



## bkr43050

This thread has nothing to do with an "in crowd". It has everything to do with a whole lot of varying opinions on the future of the Salt Fork Dam. I agree with those who say the state has nothing to gain by lying to the people. And how could they possibly know for sure what they are getting in to before dropping the lake if they don't even know where the leak is coming from? I believe it is clearly a learn as they go approach. But they are not going to put lives at risk by ignoring the situation either. I am going to go out on a limb here and assume that the Corps of Engineers know a lot more about dam maintenance than myself and pretty much any of us here.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

from what i have seen out of the corp engineers they dont know too much about anything. lol. 

lake has dropped more. gotta be pushing their 5 ft by now. still gettin lower.

why lie.....well how about the level......well lie, how about not tell the entire truth to keep the public from getting too stirred up. just my opinion.

GABO


----------



## Paul Anderson

What have you seen from the Corps of Engineers? 

I have seen dams at Salt Fork, Piedmont, Leesville, Tappan, Atwood, Seneca, Clendening, Jefferson Lake, New Cumberland, Pike Island, Clear Fork, and Alum Creek...this year. Every one of them has a sign that says built and maintained by the US Army Corps of Engineers. I have enjoyed the fruit of their labors. Thank you for the great fishing areas!

As far as measurement goes... the US Army uses the standard US Foot as their primary unit of measurement. It is 12" per foot. By that standard measurement...Salt Fork is down 5.11 feet as of this morning.

With so many 'boils' along the dam at Salt Fork, I will speculate that there will be a major repair project forthcomming. During such a project, I anticipate that the water level may need to be lowered significantly. I'll wait for the facts to be reported, then deal with the ramifications. They ain't lying to us, they just don't know the severity of the problem yet!

Oh no.... never mind... it's all a conspiracy.


----------



## ostbucks98

A droubt might have something to do with it being lower than planned.


----------



## Whaler

According to an article I read in the paper Salt Fork may have to be drained completely for repairs. Earthen dams aren't the safest type of dam but they are less expensive to build. Back when they built West Branch they had some trouble with parts of the dam moving but they finally got it secured but who knows if it may get squirrely again?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

i just heard that Jimmy Hoffa is burried at the bottom of the dam. they are digging him up as we speak.

on a side note.......the corp......have you seen some of the ppl that work for them or talk to them. the ones that i have been in contact with have aboslutely no clue as to what they are doing. if they do.....they surely do not explain themselves very well. when one of them tells you that the reason they raise and lower the water 3 times in a day is good for the fish bc it areates the water..........you loose a little respect for them. 

GABO


----------



## rockbass

I am with ya there GABO......the couple that I have actually seen around did not seem to be very knowledgable......but I figure they must know what they are doing if they are paid to do what they do.........

now the Ranger that stopped and talked to me and asked for a liscence last year could not believe all the fish up around the rocks.....asked me what they were, I told him they were shad.....He did not know what they were. He actually asked what they were.....I just told him a baitfish and that I thought they spawned around the rocks like that. He was amazed as was I considering I would think that in order to be a Ranger/officer you would have some knowledge of the fish in out waters


----------



## M.Magis

Some of you seem to be misinformed as to what some these people do and are qualified to do. A park ranger is just like a police officer, they complete OPOTA. Why would they take a fisheries class to be a law enforcement officer? Would you expect a highway patrolman to be able to tell you the chemical make-up of the pavement?  Every organization has their lower end employees, which are the ones we would come in contact with most often. The people evolved with this kind of problem are highly qualified and I'm sure they'd get quite a chuckle at some of the comments here. If anybody here was qualified to handle this type of problem, they would be. Instead we have a bunch of Monday night quarterbacks who act like they know more than the people who do this stuff every day. Let whoever it is do their job and be glad that they're around to do it.


----------



## ostbucks98

> when one of them tells you that the reason they raise and lower the water 3 times in a day is good for the fish bc it areates the water..........you loose a little respect for them.


Are you saying this isnt true?


----------



## misfit

almost what i was thinking 


> . A park ranger is just like a police officer, they complete OPOTA. Why would they take a fisheries class to be a law enforcement officer?


 though it would be helpful to have some knowledge of fish species,wildlife,etc(which many do),it is not a prerequisite for becoming a park ranger.as was mentioned,they're law officers,trained as such.which by the way,has nothing to do with the problem with the dam   
i for one,will admit that i don't know as much about dam construction as the guys who design/build them,so i'll leave it to them to assess the problem and do what they believe needs done.maybe some of those who seem to have a much better grasp of the situation than they do,could share your expertise with them.i'm sure they would welcome any input from those who better know what's going on,and what needs done.


----------



## Deltafisher

This is off topic but i was wondering what the laws were for using a metal detector around the lake.I know some states prohibit treasure hunting on state land.

Magis,do you know?  




Dave


----------



## tcba1987

it has everything to do with the IN CROWD , i know a friend who just left this forum for the same reasons. this IS a public discussion forum but only a few select can get away with speaking their mind and not be reprimanded. FREEDOM OF SPEECH the beauty of america just not on some forums, LOL


----------



## M.Magis

I don't know the answer to that, but I think your right about it not being allowed to on state land. It would be an interesting time to try it, but the alarm may never stop going off. 
TCBA, what are you talking about? The only ones being "bashed" here are those that are trying their best to safely fix the situation. Who, by the way, aren't here to defend themselves. Anyone is welcome to express their point of view, no matter how arrogant or misinformed it is.  But, they need to be prepared to back it up. How would you like someone to walk in off the street and tell you that you don't know how to do your job? Doesn't seem right, does it? Besides all that, I don't see a lot of opinions here. What I've seen are a bunch of half truths trying to be passed off as fact.


----------



## Lewis

I havent seen any attacks here.
Just a few varying opinions regarding Salt Fork and the authorities reparing the dam.
This thread has not been altered or moderated in any way,not even close,so I guess we have had freedom of speech in this thread.


----------



## misfit

could you elaborate on this "IN CROWD"?  
i'm beginning to doubt the existance of said crowd,as i've only heard it spoken of a couple times in several years surfing a few fishing forums.
i know there are different groups of people who tend to have the same basic interests and views on different subjects.there are groups who enjoy fishing for a particular species.there are groups who enjoy fishing with particular types of tackle more than other types,etc,etc.
which one is the in crowd?  

nothing wrong with speaking your mind.i see it here every day,by many people.but i don't see them being reprimanded for it.now if speaking one's mind involves elements that are violations of forum rules,one might have it brought to their attention.
personally,i don't understand the freedom of speech arguement that comes into play when someone feels they've been "censored".
there are rules everywhere you go in life.some may be fair,some not,but that's life.if someone is reprimanded/censored,etc unfairly,it isn't right.but if they break rules,that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## big_b16

My opinion is that "IF" the lake is lowered sufficiently...all the muskies should be netted and placed in Ceasar's Creek for safe keeping. Again, only my opinion. I'm not a fisheries biologist, nor am I a damn builder (or dam builder for that matter), matter of fact I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hatchetman

Do you think that you are the only one that is allowed to state an opion TCBA?? Why does it bother you so much when someone has an opion different than yours or Delta's or anyone else on this forum? You say if your not in the "in" crowd you get reprimended on this forum. I haven't seen anyone get reprimended on this Salt Fork topic yet, difference of opinion yes, reprimend no. Because I or anyone else here is willing to give the DNR time to work this thing out doesn't make us PR men for the DNR. If yiour skin is so thin that you can't stand to have someone disagree with you then this is definately the wrong place to be. And no, I don't know Lewis, M. Magis or anyone else on this forum....Pete....AKA....Hatchetman


----------



## misfit

good one


> I'm not a fisheries biologist, nor am I a damn builder (or dam builder for that matter), matter of fact I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Just my opinion.


 i'd venture to say if you had stayed at holiday inn,the whole damn,(or dam)issue would be resolved now


----------



## Deltafisher

If you go back to page one on this thread you will see that i said alot of the talk could be rumors or bad info.and it could be.I just dont always trust what agencys,goveners,presidents ect. say  

Oh and the pr thing was just a joke for people with thick skin  


I also said i hope everything turns out ok for this fine lake.And i still hold the same hopes.


Tight lines and fish on.


Dave


----------



## Lewis

Hey guys..check out this link for quite an education on Ohio's Dams.
Salt Fork Dam is on the top 10 list for potential loss of life and property.
Interesting read..


http://www.ema.ohio.gov/mitigation_plan/Dam_Levee_Risk_and_Vulnerability_Assessment.pdf


----------



## Lewis

It seems that seven more boils were discovered at the Dam in early June...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/saltfork/timeline.htm


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

as i have said......they are not telling everything they know. yes i think they know a lot of what the issues are that are going on with this dam. do they know them all NO WAY. do i think that they could figure them out without loosing millions and millions of dollars worth of fish yes. are they going to do that......i sure hope so. these ppl are not experts, but they are the closest thing that our state has. im not too impressed with the ppl that are sorking on this if they know stuff and are not telling. probably a GOV SHAFT idea to keep it quiet so he doesnt have to put extra money into the DNR. 

you know when i read the post of the IN CROWD and no one getting introuble for posting their thoughts......took me back to about 2 months ago when i was banned for 30 days. i spoke my mind but it was towards someone......and i seriously doubt that there are IN CROWDS around here. its just the ppl that post all the time dont find themselves having to argue with ppl. 

get over it and if you dont like it dont read anymore of it and if it bothers you personally id pm a moderator. lifes too short to be crying over net stuff, you never know the dam could break and you could be fishing below it.

GABO(top secret spy for the SE Ohioans)


----------



## Paul Anderson

The US Army Corps of Engineers are the worlds foremost experts in Dam construction, operations, inspection, and maintainence. Their budget is not controled nor are thier decisions affected by our Governor.

Just my opinion...we all got one. Isn't this a great country!

I'm headed to the lake in a little while, I'll let you know what I see....

'Governor Shaft'....that's a good one  (I voted for him BTW)


----------



## JCS

GABO atleast we agree on something. apparently you know. by the way does anyone here work for the state? 

JCS


----------



## mrfishohio

Why are you picking on hoosiers?


> IN CROWD


? IN = Indiana


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

voted for him once.....not twice. btw army corp does hire screw ups. they allow them to make their own decisions until they mess up real bad or there is a bad situation where WV has to kick in. so how about this....you say they are great ill say they are idiots(not all but the ones i know of) btw good luck fishing.





you know why they call em hoosiers dont you??????

bc they think they're all related. 

hoosier daddy.......

i dont know.....

hoosier daddy.....

i think its that guy over there....

are you sure......

no.......well hoosier daddy........

GABO


----------



## Paul Anderson

The Musky didn't want anything I had to offer yesterday... Mabey Saturday?
There is not much less pleasure boat or jet ski traffic on the lake right now and that isn't breaking my heart. 

If you launch at Salt Fork in the near future...be carefull. I saw an older model Grand Am just about get swamped when they tried to pull their boat out. Their trunk contents definitly got wet. I unhooked my trailer and pulled them out ok. When I checked out their tires, I saw why they were having trouble with traction. Racing slicks are not good for loading boats on steep long algae covered boat ramps.  Is there a Fish Ohio award for vehicles? My catch probably didn't qualify anyway...It was a pretty small car and boat.  



I had the text below sent to me...I think it came from the Times-Reporter?

_CAMBRIDGE  The spillways releasing water from Salt Fork Lake were closed early Tuesday after the lakes level was reduced to 5 feet below its normal 800 feet above sea level. 


Neither the Morning Glory Gate nor the additional spillway of Salt Fork Dam is permitting water to pass at this time, said Hal Harper, manager of Salt Fork State Park. 


The amount of water in the lake was reduced by half to decrease the pressure it places on the dam, which park employees and officials of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources are monitoring. 


The lake drawdown is an attempt to ensure the dam remains stabilized. 


By reducing that (water), I cant say weve reduced the pressure by 50 percent, but weve reduced the pressure significantly, Harper said. 


Officials began monitoring the earthen dam closely in February after they noticed seepage at its toe. The water drawdown began June 13 after additional problems were observed. 


No excavation of the dam is planned, Harper said. Instead, officials are making visual inspections and taking instrument readings multiple times per day. Piezometers, or devices that measure pressure and water seepage, have been installed in the dam and at its toe to determine the amount of water that still may be escaping. 


The dam does not pose an immediate danger to the citizens of its downstream area, which includes Kimbolton and Birds Run, according to a statement released by ODNR. 


While we support residents desire to be prepared in the event of a possible dam failure, we feel confident that there currently is not imminent threat of such a failure, said Mark Ogden of ODNR Division of Water. 


The Guernsey County Emergency Management Agency recently devised a response plan in the event of a failure at Salt Fork Dam. According to a press release distributed Tuesday by the county public information agency, the plan was developed to establish specific actions for warning, evacuating and sheltering those who would be endangered in the event of a dam failure. The plan may be read at www.guernseycounty.org. 


Normally, Salt Fork Lake holds about two trillion gallons of water, Harper said. That equals an estimated 41,000 acre feet of water  an acre foot is the amount of water required to cover one acre of ground with a foot of water. The lake now measures about 21,000 acre feet of water. 


Park employees and ODNR officials will maintain the lower lake level for a minimum of two weeks until ODNR engineers and outside consultants determine the cause of the seepage at the dam, Harper said. If rainfall raises the level, the spillways will be reopened to maintain the lakes current height of 795 feet above sea level. 


After the source of the seepage problems is determined and a solution is identified, the lake will be permitted to rise to its typical level, Harper said. In that case, rainfall will be responsible for raising the levels. Given normal precipitation, the lake may be safe again for the launch of larger boats within a month. 


At the current level, larger boats cant launch successfully, Harper said. Smaller crafts, such as pontoon and fishing boats, are getting in and out of the lake, however, and four boat launch ramps still are open to the public. 


Over the Fourth of July weekend, Harper heard a small number of complaints involving the lakes level. Most people, however, were happy with the recreational activities still available, he said. Some fishermen said the decrease in pleasure boating was beneficial. 


I think at this point were still offering virtually every recreational activity we were offering before, he said. 


You can still take a ski boat out. Fishing is at a premium right now. Swimming is still available, and of course, we have a lot of other recreational activities in the park that dont involve water. I really am not anticipating a great recreational impact right now._


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

_After the source of the seepage problems is determined and a solution is identified, the lake will be permitted to rise to its typical level, Harper said. In that case, rainfall will be responsible for raising the levels. Given normal precipitation, the lake may be safe again for the launch of larger boats within a month. _ 

What he really means is they hope. i still say they have some idea and they are scared to say what it is. i seriously doubt that the dam is going to BUST. it might have some major major leaks but i dont thin it will fall all the way through. of course the water could wash out a large gaping hole in the dam and flow out of the lake very quickly. i guess we will find out.

GABO


----------



## bkr43050

_



Normally, Salt Fork Lake holds about two trillion gallons of water, Harper said. That equals an estimated 41,000 acre feet of water  an acre foot is the amount of water required to cover one acre of ground with a foot of water. The lake now measures about 21,000 acre feet of water.

Click to expand...

 It seems to me that the larger predator fish should have a hayday on the forage now that the lake is shrunken that much. It should make for some fat fish come fall. I wonder if it will have much of a negative impact on this year's hatches?
_


----------



## JCS

got to work yesterday and had an e-mail from ODNR Div. Of Water(not watercraft) Dam Safety Engineering Administration. it was an update on the piezometers they have out and what they have found so far. like i have been saying it was a little different than the newspaper said. but i am tired of gving any info and getting argued with. also had one from the Guernsey County EMA concerning flooding if the dam would fail. even had a colored map of where all the water would lay from Cambridge to Wills Creek Resevoir. But I will tell you this their plans change as much as we change fishing holes.  

JCS


----------



## rockbass

Thanks for keeping us updated JCS!

I believe in you


----------



## Paul Anderson

I'm not quite sure what update JCS has provided? He knows something different than the published reports? Their plan is constantly changing?

15 days ago in post #30 on this thread was the following post from JCS


> ok guys here it is. they are lowering it atleast 10 feet right now maybe more later. the army corp of engineers and odnr decided to only tell the public 5'. this is reliable info. trust me!
> 
> JCS


In post #42 a similar statement was made, and again in post #51 we were told that we were only recieving half truths from those in charge.

Seems to me like they have stopped at 5'. Just like they said they would.

When you make derogatory statements which imply that we as the public are being misled, you should be prepared to back them up.

Man, I'm going fishing...


----------



## bkr43050

Paul Anderson said:


> Man, I'm going fishing...


 Sounds great! I wish I could join you.


----------



## rockbass

What you guys are missing is the JCS is in the know......we are not. He is not getting his info from a guy who heard from a guy who heard from a guy.......15 days ago, that was the info they talked about behind the scenes......not what the released to the public....

Funny how you guys think you know you know it all because of what they say publicly. I know I will hear it from someone saying that I need to stop listening to rumors, but I am not. I just believe that we don't hear all the truth. Then when someone comes along that has info from the people who are directly involved and not through hearsay, everyone comes down on him.....


I know it would be better if we all just agreed on what the majority is saying on here and believing all the "reported" things. Why listen to someone who knows what is going on when the majority says he is telling a lie?

I guess JCS is full of it and none of us should believe a thing.... I do believe he also said that there plans change often. Maybe they are telling one thing one day to the papers then an hour later they discover something bad that turns out to be ok after they have talks about what could happen. Hopefully it all turns out ok in the end......Never know and either do they. If all works out good, the dam will be fine and the water levels will return to normal as the are hoping as of the paper article the other day.


----------



## misfit

> What you guys are missing is the JCS is in the know......we are not. He is not getting his info from a guy who heard from a guy who heard from a guy


 i try to look at things from more than one angle,so i'm not fanning flames here,or saying who knows what.but that second sentence could apply to jcs,the dnr,joe blow or anyone.the way i see it,i don't know jcs from joe blow,so i'm getting it from a guy who heard it from a guy,etc.
he may be in the know,or he may not be.you're asking me to take your word for that,when i don't know either of you,which again,is getting it from a guy who got it from a guy 
do you see my point?
in no way am i saying he couldn't know,but why should i put any more faith in one stranger,than another?


> Funny how you guys think you know you know it all because of what they say publicly. I know I will hear it from someone saying that I need to stop listening to rumors, but I am not


i don't claim to have a clue as to exactly what's happening with the situiation,and most here don't have a clue either,except for what they hear or read publicly,including what's on this forum.but i for one,will take my chances and put my faith in people with known credentials,above anything i hear or read from a source i know nothing about,whomever or whatever that source is. 
no sense people getting upset just because others may not have the same opinion,or accusing people of "coming down on" someone or attacking them,for that same reason. 

everyone have a great day and go catch a :B


----------



## rockbass

I don't expect anyone to believe anyone, but don't just come down on them because you don't know them. That is my side. Not directed toward you really Misfit. Just some people think that someone else with there own side whether it is informed or not are just making things up when they have no clue themselves. I did not mean to ask anyone to take my word for it.....I just ask that if you don't know, don't completely blow it off and basically call the guy a liar.


----------



## misfit

rocky,i didn't take anything personally,and didn't direct my post at you,personally either  
i try to put things in perspective and see all sides as much as possible.i'm not 100% sure the "experts" even have a grip on the situation,and that's understandable with such a problem.but i would just rather trust their judgement,than a bunch of armchair qbacks,or people i don't have any history on.


> .I just ask that if you don't know, don't completely blow it off and basically call the guy a liar.


 i agree with you on that.


----------



## Master Angler

Yes this has descended to the most retarded post of the week award level...although the stealin your spot post is a close second  
Conspiracy theories aside (did you know they are secretly planning on selling Salt Fork's Flatheads to the Chinese gov't), I for one will always trust word of TRAINED personnel over hearsay from untrained or misinformed people (not pointing any fingers at any of the previous posters).


----------



## ostbucks98

DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY
Vacancy Announcement Number: SWGN05656744

Opening Date: July 11, 2005


Closing Date: July 22, 2005





Position:


General Engineer, GS-0801-12

Salary:


$56,028 - $72,291 Annual

Place of Work:


US Army Engineer District, Huntington, Operations and Readiness Division, Technical Support Branch, Maintenance Section, Huntington, WV

Position Status:


Temporary Position Not to Exceed: One (1) year -- Full Time

Number of Vacancy:


1

Duties: Under the supervision of the Chief, Maintenance Section, Technical Support Branch, you will serve as a technical expert, responsible for the planning, coordination and execution of a repair and major structural maintenance program for navigation structures, and operation and maintenance of the land and floating plant. Studies and analyzes major navigation structure maintenance, rehabilitation and emergency repairs i.e. navigation gates, middle wall upper filling valves, modifies bridge over culvert valves, pintle and bushing replacement. Reviews and develops plans and specifications, fabrication, hoisting and erection sketches, and cost estimates. Resolves technical problems associated with installation/modification of equipment/materials. Liaison with the Philadelphia Marine Design Center in the procurement of and/or modification to major pieces of floating plant. Schedules fleet marine repair jobs. Inspects and/or develops work order estimates.

About the Position: This position is located in the Maintenance Section, Technical Support Branch. The work of the branch includes accomplishing scheduled major repair activities and providing emergency response repair capability to the Districts nine navigation locks and dam projects. The work activities are accomplished through both a skilled trades shop facility located in Marietta, Ohio (Marietta Repair Station) and a mobile fleet of floating plant which includes such major items as a towboat, workboat, two floating cranes/derrickboats, a power generating shop barge, and approximately 13 equipment/material carrying barges.

Who May Apply: (Click on Who May Apply)

ï¿½ This announcement may be used to fill like vacancies for six months after the closing date. Applicants meeting all requirements within 30 days of the closing date of the announcement may be referred.

ï¿½ Army employees serving on career or career conditional appointments.

Qualifications: Click on link below to view qualification standard.
General Schedule

ï¿½ SPECIALIZED EXPERIENCE: Best qualified candidates for this position must show in their resume that they have the training or experience in the following areas. Professional knowledge of the principles of engineering for the planning, coordination and execution of the repair and major structural maintenance program for navigation structures. Advanced technical knowledge of major marine plant and equipment. Advanced technical knowledge of navigation projects structural components, incumbent studies and analyzes major navigation structure maintenance, rehabilitation and emergency repairs.

ï¿½ GS-12 and above: Bachelor's degree directly related to this occupation and 1 year of experience directly related to this occupation equivalent to the next lower grade level.

ï¿½ The experience described in your resume will be evaluated and screened for the Office of Personnel Management's basic qualifications requirements, and the skills needed to perform the duties of this position as described in this vacancy announcement.

ï¿½ Applicants who have held a General Schedule (GS) position within the last 52 weeks must meet the Time in Grade Restriction.

ï¿½ One year of experience in the same or similar work equivalent to at least the next lower grade or level requiring application of the knowledge, skills, and abilities of the position being filled.

ï¿½ Must have 52 weeks of Federal service at the next lower grade (or equivalent).

ï¿½ Only degrees from an accredited college or university recognized by the Department of Education are acceptable to meet positive education requirements or to substitute education for experience. For additional information, please go to the Office of Personnel Management (OPM) and U.S. Department of Education websites at - http://www.opm.gov/qualifications and http://www.ed.gov/admins/finaid/accred/index.html

Other InformationClick on Other Information)

ï¿½ May require shift work and/or work on rotating shifts to provide coverage on evenings, weekends, holidays and in other situations.

ï¿½ This is a Career Program Position (CP). # 18

ï¿½ Selection is subject to restrictions resulting from Department of Defense referral system for displaced employees.

ï¿½ May require overtime work.

ï¿½ Position may be filled by temporary promotion not to exceed. One (1) year

ï¿½ Position may be filled by temporary reassignment not to exceed. One (1) year

ï¿½ Temporary promotion may be made or extended up to a maximum of five years.

ï¿½ Competitive temporary promotion may be made permanent without further competition.

ï¿½ Permanent Change of Station (PCS) expenses are not authorized.

ï¿½ Temporary Duty (TDY) travel is 30 percent.

Other Advantages: Huntington, WV is located on the Ohio River approximately halfway between Pittsburgh, PA and Louisville, KY. The mountains, rivers, and lakes of the area offer recreational activities such as hiking, biking, camping, boating, fishing, white water rafting, skiing. The area has a population of approximately 50,000 with a regional population of over 300,000 which offers the benefits of a small town yet has the services of a large community. Commutes are generally short with little traffic.

Other RequirementsClick on Other Requirements)

ï¿½ Personnel security investigation required.

ï¿½ You will be required to provide proof of U.S. Citizenship.

ï¿½ License/Certification: Must possess and maintain a valid State drivers license prior to appointment.

ï¿½ This position is obligated.

ï¿½ Credit will be given for appropriate unpaid experience or volunteer work.

ï¿½ Male applicants born after December 31, 1959 must complete a Pre-Employment Certification Statement for Selective Service Registration.

ï¿½ Direct Deposit of Pay is Required.

How to Apply: (Click on How to Apply)

ï¿½ Self-nomination must be submitted by the closing date.

ï¿½ Resume must be on file in our centralized database.

ï¿½ Announcements close at 12:00am (midnight) Eastern Time.


----------



## Hatchetman

Ditto Misfit....


----------



## M.Magis

> this has descended to the most retarded post of the week award level


 The post by ostbucks98 just bumped it up a couple notches.  What the heck is the point of all that?


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## ostbucks98

> he post by ostbucks98 just bumped it up a couple notches. What the heck is the point of all that?


I figured with all these opinions and ideas of how the corp should operate, why not post info for everyone to apply for the position themseves.I guess a link would have been better.

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Announcements/index.cfm?id=6357&pge_prg_id=5382&pge_id=1135


----------



## M.Magis

OK, I got ya.  Not a bad idea.


----------



## Lewis

I think the post by Ostbucks98 details the education and high level of training required of the guys who are making decisions on these Dams.


----------



## gofish

Game Point, Set, Match, Advantage Ostbucks98!!!!!!! Good Game!!!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on

seems that i have more education than is required. 1 yr only contract......not my thing. WV.......not my thing. actually went to college with one of the guys working running the dam near my location. seems he didnt realize that i took the same calsses and such that he did. upon telling me that he had went to school here and here i said....huh.....so your probably pretty wise. he chuckled well probably. so i guess that makes me as wise as you are since we both have the same educations and took the same classes from the prof's. he looks at me like what.........i said yeah bub, not everyone that fishes around here is an idiot. he turned and walked away.

some of these ppl working in these places just dont know how to cooperate with others. its a dam that is used to keep other places from flooding(flood control dams) but, as we can tell many state and local parks are based on these places. so they are multi-purpose areas. it seems that the corp, or some of the branchs of it, have lost this aspect. just wish they would keep their eyes open sometimes. 

BTW killed the fish at SF last night. 2 limits of eyes. tons of crappie. and a toothy one got away. tough fishing tough. with no cover and the fish out in the dam near middle of the lake you really need to look for them. 

GABO


----------



## Paul Anderson

Seems like mis-information is rampant in more places than this thread. Yesterday afternoon at Leesville, I spoke with two different anglers about the OHMC tournament this weekend at Salt Fork. One told me that the event was cancelled (It is still on), the other told me that every ramp at Salt Fork was closed on Tuesday to all boats (also not true). When I told the second guy that I had launched there on Wednesday, he looked at me with an odd facial expression and then said they must have meant next Tuesday. 

Now that I've read some posts this morning though... it makes some sense...of course the ramps have to be closed so that no one sees them hauling flatheads out for export. 

Man when I started this post, I thought I'd give the OGF members a heads-up on the forthcomming press release comming from DNR. If I had any idea about the cluelessness which would follow....I'd have still started it. This kind of entertainment is usually expensive.


----------



## bkr43050

Paul Anderson said:


> Now that I've read some posts this morning though... it makes some sense...of course the ramps have to be closed so that no one sees them hauling flatheads out for export.
> 
> Man when I started this post, I thought I'd give the OGF members a heads-up on the forthcomming press release comming from DNR. If I had any idea about the cluelessness which would follow....I'd have still started it. This kind of entertainment is usually expensive.


 That is a good one! There seems to be a lot of different stories running on this one.


----------



## mrfishohio

I'm just glad they are taking into account the seriousness of the possibility of a dam failure. Good that they are willing to look for a solution rather than risk a tragedy.


----------



## Paul Anderson

This link is to a story in the Times Reporter. The story says that repairs may begin as soon as October 1st, and may cost several million dollars. It looks like they are targeting a Spring of 2006 completion time. A private consultant has determined that the toe drain is not functioning and that the abutment drains are not working properly. The story does not mention anything about where the lake level is anticipated to be at during the repair work. The last word from DNR was that the lake would be returning to normal pool as the rainfall permits.


----------



## bachelorfishman

So, if its the abutment (sides of the earth dam around the gatehouse) drains,that are the problem, then why all the talk about the dam not holding? Or am I just not thinking right??


----------

